# התחל הודעה מועברת



## Ali Smith

Hi,

What does התחל הודעה מועברת mean?

I know the middle word, of course, and I'm pretty sure I know what the last word is.

hatkhal - ?
הוֹדָעָה hoda'a - verbal noun hif'il abs. indef. ידע 'to inform'
מָעֳבֶ֫רֶת mo'overet - verbal adj. (participle) hof'al f.s. abs. indef. עבר 'to make pass, to make cross'

Thanks!


----------



## slus

It means begin/start forwarded message.


----------



## Drink

Is it the imperative hatchel or the noun hetchel?


----------



## slus

The imperative hatchel. Using the male-only form is a known problem


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> What does התחל הודעה מועברת mean?


Where did you find this phrase?


----------



## Ali Smith

I have my cell phone in Hebrew. When I forwarded an e-mail to someone, that appeared. I don’t think the imperative makes much sense here, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> I don’t think the imperative makes much sense here, but I may be mistaken.


What form of the verb in English do you consider it to be when it says "begin forwarded message"?


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> When I forwarded an e-mail to someone, that appeared.


That appeared _after _you forwarded the e-mail? If so, the phrase doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Drink

I think maybe he means that this text was added to the forwarded email to indicate where any text added by the forwarder ends and the actual forwarded message begins.


----------



## Ali Smith

amikama: Yes.
Drink: That's right. Please take a look at the attached picture.


----------



## amikama

In this case I'd expect התחל*ת* הודעה מועברת.


----------



## Drink

I think it just comes from a direct translation of the English shorthand phrasing "begin forwarded message", which itself doesn't have a clear grammatical interpretation.


----------

